# Torque specs for carbon steerer



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

I have an 07 Tarmac Comp and I'd like to rearrange some of the spacers on the steerer. I never received the owners manual for my bike. Can anyone give me the torque numbers for the stem and seat binder? I'm a bit nervous about over torquing carbon.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's where all the Specialized component/frame instructions are. Download what you need, and keep them handy:

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCDownloads.jsp


----------



## bung (Jul 7, 2004)

^^^ Thank you sir!


----------



## cooltool (Feb 24, 2007)

Be very careful when tightning the stem to the steerer. I managed to crack the steerer tube on 2 different Tarmac forks while following the torque specs that were sent with the bike. The torque recommendations listed on the sheet of paper (that came with my bike) and the link provided 2 posts above are wrong. They say to torque the stem to 75 in-ibf or no more than 90 in-ibf... If you do this, you are bound to crack a steerer. Follow the recommendations on the stem... 40 in-ibf or no more than 53-56 in-ibf. Make sure to tighten each bolt no more than 5-10 in-ibf at a time until you reach your desired setting. Also (Very important)... Make sure the plug inside the steerer is right in the center of where you are going to tighten your stem. This will insure even bolt torque. 

My first steerer cracked when I was still about 10 in-ibf away from Specialized's recommended Minimum torque setting... Pretty scary. My second steerer didn't crack right away. Approx. 2-3 months after I had installed the replacement fork, I thought to myself... I'm just gonna check to make sure everythings still OK. Glade I did. There was a crack, about 5-6mm in length, beginning at the top of the steerer. Both of these happened while following the torque specs listed on Specializeds web site (& the paper sent with my bike). 

Again... Just be careful!!!


----------



## Ardent (Mar 25, 2007)

Just to add, you should ALWAYS check the torque requirements for BOTH components when mating two together, and use the lower, especially with carbon. 

It's the reason why the manual for the stem and most of their parts says explicitly, with a big warning triangle:



> Warning: Recommended torques in this guide are specific for this Specialized product. Consult the owner's manual for the mating component's recommended torque. Always use the lower torque recommendation


I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------

